# تقرير كامل و بالصور عن نموذج الطائرة الفرعونية التي تم العثور عليها في مقبرة فرعونية



## محمد زرقة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

:14:
فى عام 1898 عثر عالم آثار فرنسى فى منطقة سقارة على نموذج خشبى مصنوع يدويا لطائر يرجع تاريخ صنعه إلى عام 200 قبل الميلاد . و قد تم نقل هذا النموذج إلى المتحف المصرى حيث أخذ رقم 6347 و تم تصنيفه كتمثال لعصفور أو طائر.

ظل الأمر هكذا إلى أن جاء عام 1969 . كان الدكتور ( داود خليل مسيحة ) ــ دكتور مصرى مهتم بتصميم الطائرات ــ يزور المتحف المصرى و يرى التماثيل المختلفة و من ضمنها تماثيل الطيور ... و ما أن وقع بصره على هذا النموذج حتى أصابته دهشة شديدة... فالتمثال فى نظره كان يحوى خصائص لا يمكن أن توجد فى طائر عادى ... خصائص و مميزات تصلح لطائرة حديثة

فالطائر بلا أرجل , الذيل و الأجنحة مستقيمان , الذيل رأسى مع وجود جزء مكسور به يظن الدكتور مسيحة أنه كان يوجد حافظ للتوازن به ( stabilizer ) بالإضافة إلى عدم وجود أى نقوش أو رسومات عليه

النموذج مصنوع من خشب الجميز و يزن 39.5 جرام و عرض جناحيه يصل إلى 18 سم و طوله 14 سم.










لاحظوا أن وجود أيروفويل للجناح
يقول الدكتور مسيحة : " لقد صنعت نسخة طبق الأصل من النموذج الأصلى و عندما قمت بإضافة حافظ التوازن الذى افترضت فقدانه لم أندهش لقدرته على الطيران لبضع ياردات عند إلقائه باليد "













مصغرة بنسبة : 92% من الحجم الأصلي [ 555 x 246 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الحجم الأصلي







و لاحظوا وجود رافع مستل في الذيل
و حتي الآن لا أحد يعلم ما هو سر هذا الطائر و هل قام القدماء المصريون بصناعة طائرة حقيقية أم لا؟​

----------------------
منقوووول


----------



## diver002 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع الشيق*

موضوع جميل جدا و شكرا على المجهود الى الأمام فى المواضيع الشيقة :14:


----------



## سامح بور (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع شيق وممتع شكرا لك


----------



## ali weka (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع شيق جدا 
تسلم يا محمد


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## sherifgd (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Taghreed (19 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد زرقة قال:


> :14:
> فى عام 1898 عثر عالم آثار فرنسى فى منطقة سقارة على نموذج خشبى مصنوع يدويا لطائر يرجع تاريخ صنعه إلى عام 200 قبل الميلاد . و قد تم نقل هذا النموذج إلى المتحف المصرى حيث أخذ رقم 6347 و تم تصنيفه كتمثال لعصفور أو طائر.
> 
> ظل الأمر هكذا إلى أن جاء عام 1969 . كان الدكتور ( داود خليل مسيحة ) ــ دكتور مصرى مهتم بتصميم الطائرات ــ يزور المتحف المصرى و يرى التماثيل المختلفة و من ضمنها تماثيل الطيور ... و ما أن وقع بصره على هذا النموذج حتى أصابته دهشة شديدة... فالتمثال فى نظره كان يحوى خصائص لا يمكن أن توجد فى طائر عادى ... خصائص و مميزات تصلح لطائرة حديثة
> ...




موضوع راااااااااااااائع
ميرســــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------

